# New Record . 10 Consecutive Hits



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket Predator Slingshots has posted a new shooting contest for January 2018 . Check it out and give it a try . This will be the new current record with 10 consecutive card edge hits .


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Phenomenal. Congrats Marty. :banana:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Way, way better than John Wesley Hardin... but with a freakin' slingshot instead of a pistol!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Freakin awesome


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's some outrageous concentration Treefork! Awesome shootin!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wasn’t sure if we would ever get to see one of your videos again, thank you for sharing. Marty is one of the most humbling slingshot shooters I’ve metMarty is one of those people that has a special gift he can shoot a perfect score, and in a split. Second turn around and offer help to someoneCongratulations!!!! By the way I see your attire is not suited for Chicago


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm still on cans BUD!!!!!!!!. Can I use Kindergarten cards with a thickness of 2 inches????? :rofl: Seriously, awesome shooting Marty!!!! You da best yo!!! BTW,Steppenwolf for background music, most excellent!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Nice said:


> Phenomenal. Congrats Marty. :banana:


That is very Nice of you . Thank you .


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic treefork


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Way, way better than John Wesley Hardin... but with a freakin' slingshot instead of a pistol!


Probably the least expensive shooting sport but probably the funnest . I love slingshots !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

And it's like no matter what you can do... it always seems like there's more... Slingshots have no Master!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mostho said:


> Freakin awesome


Thanks mostho .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The one thing TreeFork instilled in me was to have fun shooting. Not everyone will reach TreeForks level, including me, but if we are having fun, the accuracy will steadily improve. Thanks again TreeFork


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shooting treefork!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I wasn't sure if we would ever get to see one of your videos again, thank you for sharing. Marty is one of the most humbling slingshot shooters I've metMarty is one of those people that has a special gift he can shoot a perfect score, and in a split. Second turn around and offer help to someoneCongratulations!!!! By the way I see your attire is not suited for Chicago





Tag said:


> The one thing TreeFork instilled in me was to have fun shooting. Not everyone will reach TreeForks level, including me, but if we are having fun, the accuracy will steadily improve. Thanks again TreeFork


Thank you Tom for the kind words . It's been a long time since I posted a video to the forum . The reason was the Pocket Predator Predator contest . I knew a few people would be interested . Your right about the fun aspect . I shoot for the joy of it now . If I'm not enjoying the shooting session I will cease it till another time . A day , a week or even a month . This is a life time passion for me . I'm in it for the enjoyment and hobby . My purpose now is to spread the joy and awareness of the greatness of our sport .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> And it's like no matter what you can do... it always seems like there's more... Slingshots have no Master!


That is so true . Slingshoting is always a challenge . Always learning . I find the effort carries over to other shooting sports .


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Realy realy Nice shooting. I would like to learn more about your shootingstyle. Bandsize, release, drawlenght etc. Can you make a Video that shows you during the shooting..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Great shooting treefork!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey . Put up some cards and give it a go .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > And it's like no matter what you can do... it always seems like there's more... Slingshots have no Master!
> ...


Man this is true ! I had been shot my shotgun in ammit 4 years .. the other day I picked it up and shot some clay pigeons ... seems like the Arial slingshot shooting carried over ... I hardly missed .. pretty cool stuff .. and it's true .. slingshot shooting is such a challenge .. right when u Think u have it figured out ... it brings u back real fast lol .. well me anyway !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treefork said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting treefork!
> ...


I sure will try soon here bud .. and your welcome! ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

deraNdy76 said:


> Realy realy Nice shooting. I would like to learn more about your shootingstyle. Bandsize, release, drawlenght etc. Can you make a Video that shows you during the shooting..T


To be honest you're not going to see or observe anything out of the ordinary . It's more about what is happening inside my head to maintain the focus and discipline . We all are different and we need to discover it for ourselves . There in lies the challenge or journey . It can be so complicated yet very simple at the same time . Keep at it . This will make sense .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it this way .


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

YOur video is always inspiring on how the human possibilities of slingshooting can be pushed.

Many people dont realize how it's complicate how to shoot with a slingshot.

HAving some shooting experience it's quite harder than most shooting devices, with fire or not.


----------

